# Mean People



## Kill Bill (Jun 1, 2008)

redacted


----------



## vroom_skies (Jun 1, 2008)

Well you shouldn't expect people on youtube to be kind.

However, when watching some of the review it sounded an awful lot like you were gloating some what. Thats just how it sounded to me in some parts.

In all honesty though, your 12 years old. How many youngings do you see sporting high priced electronics? Not to many I'd assume, but even still, how many of those kids bought the piece of equipment themselves?
So, thats basically what it boils down to, the people that posted those comments are probably just jealous.

I'm not one that encourages 'spoiling', with that being said I don't really know the circumstances around your equipment, so this might not be accurate in your situation.

So in short, they are just jealous.
Bob


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 1, 2008)

If you are just now figuring out people on the internet are smarter, stronger, have mastered many martial arts, could beat you up with their mind, oh and say things like you are gay and that they have lines of women waiting for them, then you have at least learned what about half of the people on the internet are all about.

Don't sweat it man.  When people can hide behind the internet they are tougher and meaner.  I know that a lot of political and religious debates I have been in (on other sites) would not have gone that far if I were face to face with someone.


----------



## Kill Bill (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks but advice?


----------



## TFT (Jun 1, 2008)

That's basically it what has already been mentioned. Asking for a review unfortunately is also asking for trouble and doubly so because of your age. It is a fact of life so carry on with what your'e happy doing and put it all down to experience on the "net".
Don't let them dissuade you.


----------



## epidemik (Jun 1, 2008)

Ignore them.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 1, 2008)

I just sold an old HP business class laptop off of Craig's list and I had some guy emailing me this link to validate the price of the technology.  I was asking $350 for it and the link he sent me priced it at 355 to 377, and he still argued with me for no good reason.

Finally I just asked him why he went out of his way to tell me I was wrong and it was too high of a price, and well I said some other things I won't repeat here.

Some people are just ignorant jerks, you gotta live with it.  Sadly sometimes in real life problems get solved with fists too.  It is just how it is, and I have had my share of fights with people even as an adult.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jun 1, 2008)

Why don't you just disable comments on the video?


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 1, 2008)

I am looking to buy a new shotgun so I browsed youtube and found some videos of the one I am going to buy.  While browsing them I found this one video that has blatant racist remarks.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=X2nPFd6k-Uk

Scroll down to about page 6 of the comments and you will see someone just yelling retarded blatant racist comments for no good reason.

Welcome to the internets!


----------



## fortyways (Jun 1, 2008)

I can assure you it's not because of jealousy or because they're able to "hide behind the Internet" (from what, the child in that video?). If you want reassurance that what you're doing is okay and other people are just jerks, please ignore this reply and read the ones above. If you want real advice, read on.

First of all, I can't watch your video more than a few seconds without turning it off. It's just that awkward. I feel genuinely embarrassed for you.

I don't know what has possessed you to do this, but nobody wants to hear a twelve-year-old kid tell them about a Mac. I'm not trying to bring you down a peg, or be abusive, or whatever I'm sure some unperceptive person is going to claim I'm trying to do. I'm just telling you the truth: nobody cares what you have to say.

As for people being jealous (a common defense when a rational one doesn't exist), I, personally, can't think of anyone I know who wishes he or she was a twelve-year-old with someone else making his or her financial decisions and purchases again. I also can't think of anyone I know who'd touch a Mac with a ten-foot pole, but that's another topic.

Is it angering that you've got a $2000 toy you don't need? Sure. It is because it's asinine, not because anyone is yearning to be in your position (aside from, perhaps, other kids). Think of it as if you just got a $2000 golden Power Rangers set (of similar computing capabilities to the toy you actually did receive) from your parents, and now you've made a rambling, rarely on-topic, boastful video and put it on YouTube. Do people want to be in your place? No. Are people so baffled by the apparent stupidity going on that they're going to say something about it on your YouTube page? Yes.


----------



## `PaWz (Jun 1, 2008)

Uh, oh, tlarkin.  Someone has a beef against macs and equated them with a $2,000 golden power rangers set


----------



## Kill Bill (Jun 1, 2008)

fortyways said:


> I can assure you it's not because of jealousy or because they're able to "hide behind the Internet" (from what, the child in that video?). If you want reassurance that what you're doing is okay and other people are just jerks, please ignore this reply and read the ones above. If you want real advice, read on.
> 
> First of all, I can't watch your video more than a few seconds without turning it off. It's just that awkward. I feel genuinely embarrassed for you.
> 
> ...


I'll keep that in mind. Oh and I'm working on another


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 1, 2008)

`PaWz said:


> Uh, oh, tlarkin.  Someone has a beef against macs and equated them with a $2,000 golden power rangers set



He didn't equate he was using what is called an analogy.  I think you need to go back to your studies and learn a bit more about the language you speak.


----------



## fortyways (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, I did sort of equate in the parenthesis following, but I was just poking fun. No Mac/PC debate please.


----------



## `PaWz (Jun 1, 2008)

So, what does "of similar computing capabilities to the toy you actually did receive" mean?  I'm sorry that I misinterpreted that.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 1, 2008)

fortyways said:


> Well, I did sort of equate in the parenthesis following, but I was just poking fun. No Mac/PC debate please.



Analogies are comparing two unlike things to explain something to someone who is not aware of what something may be.  A laptop and a set of action figures is not equating anything at any level.  Instead you are saying that since his abilities are not of a full on computer user, nor does a 12 year old have any real world application for such a laptop, that it is pretty much a $2,000 toy.  Which is why people were talking smack.


----------



## fortyways (Jun 1, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> Analogies are comparing two unlike things to explain something to someone who is not aware of what something may be.  A laptop and a set of action figures is not equating anything at any level.  Instead you are saying that since his abilities are not of a full on computer user, nor does a 12 year old have any real world application for such a laptop, that it is pretty much a $2,000 toy.  Which is why people were talking smack.



Okay let's go with that.


----------



## quagmondo23 (Jun 1, 2008)

fortyways said:


> I can assure you it's not because of jealousy or because they're able to "hide behind the Internet" (from what, the child in that video?). If you want reassurance that what you're doing is okay and other people are just jerks, please ignore this reply and read the ones above. If you want real advice, read on.
> 
> First of all, I can't watch your video more than a few seconds without turning it off. It's just that awkward. I feel genuinely embarrassed for you.
> 
> ...



*Well, i kind of agree with you but I am a small bit older than he is and I have a huge interest in computers. Indeed, I can't afford a $2000 macbook but I have a laptop and desktop (both relatively powerful) and I worked for about 6 months (during time off school) solidly to get each one. I hate the idea of posting videos of myself on youtube (primarily because of the ridicule factor) and would never do it.

Why the f*** did I write all that. I just typed what came into my head. Stupid... I'll just post it anyway.
*


----------



## vroom_skies (Jun 1, 2008)

fortyways said:


> I can assure you it's not because of jealousy or because they're able to "hide behind the Internet" (from what, the child in that video?). If you want reassurance that what you're doing is okay and other people are just jerks, please ignore this reply and read the ones above. If you want real advice, read on.
> 
> First of all, I can't watch your video more than a few seconds without turning it off. It's just that awkward. I feel genuinely embarrassed for you.
> 
> ...



I can't help but disagree with your jealousy comment. I know tons of people that would rather be in his shoes (Heck I'd love to be in his shoes rather then paying off college bills). I'm sure you do too, you'd be lying if you say you don't, since your surrounded by them in real life, plus forums and all over the internet.
I do agree about the video and touched on it in my first post, however I didn't feel like tearing the kid to pieces.

Bob


----------



## Langers2k7 (Jun 1, 2008)

No I have to agree with fortyways. First of all, I presume that you and your family are fairly well-off. Great. Fantastic. Well guess what? Nobody else gives a damn. Why on earth do you think that regular people want to hear about all the goodies that you've got lined up? _Especially_ someone so young as you, who has done *nothing* to earn it or even have any real use for.

Acknowledge the fact that nobody cares or are deeply angered by your video (myself included), and you'll be halfway there.


----------



## fortyways (Jun 1, 2008)

Langers2k7 said:


> No I have to agree with Tlarkin. First of all, I presume that you and your family are fairly well-off. Great. Fantastic. Well guess what? Nobody else gives a damn. Why on earth do you think that regular people want to hear about all the goodies that you've got lined up? _Especially_ someone so young as you, who has done *nothing* to earn it or even have any real use for.
> 
> Acknowledge the fact that nobody cares or are deeply angered by your video (myself included), and you'll be halfway there.



I believe tlarkin has taken more of a "that's what to expect on the Internet" stance. I think you mean that you agree with meeee.

@ vroom_skies, I guess I can see how a sheltered and privileged life might seem appealing on the surface, but look how much this kid has to learn about life. Would you really want to drop all your experience and revert to his state of being? I sure wouldn't want to be some dumb kid in exchange for a worry free environment and an expensive laptop.


----------



## quagmondo23 (Jun 2, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> Hey! I saved up 1/3 for it. My family just doesnt give me things. And why angered why cause I dont have a small cheap dell? Anyway you should have told me that a normal macbook could play NG Games and that a cheap hp or dell could run mac without any glitches.



In all fairness, thats basic of basic knowledge. You don't need that laptop. You need a playstation.


----------



## quagmondo23 (Jun 2, 2008)

In that case you need a barbie.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 2, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> I don't play video games and if I did it would be on PC (sims 2 and TRL etc in NG)


The point I believe was that most 12 year olds don't need a $2000 laptop, they usually share the family computer or have an old hand me down from their previous family PC.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jun 2, 2008)

quagmondo23 said:


> In that case you need a barbie.
> 
> View attachment 2515



Back the **** off bud. Why don't you not pick on a 12 year old because he has a nicer computer than you. You're a ****ing dick man...


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't really see how that matters.  I went to high school where some kids had BMWs.  Not that everyone did, but some of the richer kids did, and like a 16yr old needs a freaking 50k car!

Who cares if he has a laptop?  How does it affect your life? 

The only thing is, when you are 12 and try to do a technical review, no one is going to take you seriously.  That is just how the adult world works and when you get older you will be in the same boat everyone else is.  

Go out and play some sports, climb a tree, play in a creek, because you only get one chance to be a kid.  If I could go out and play in a creek all day again I sure as hell would and I am getting up near 30.


----------



## massahwahl (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with some of the mentioned comments, mainly, no one cares what a 12 year old thinks about the macbook. I highly doubt an adult or college aged student that would be looking to buy a macbok is going to rely on the technical prowess of a kid...no offense intended but use your brains... Its awesome that you have it, congrats and I wish you all the best, but save the reviews till your old enough to appreciate what a computer of that caliber is actually capable of and try and bring up facts that would be relevant to someone who would be interested in purchasing one.

And never admit that you play the sims 2 in public, thats asking for people to laugh at you. Best of luck!


----------



## vroom_skies (Jun 2, 2008)

fortyways said:


> @ vroom_skies, I guess I can see how a sheltered and privileged life might seem appealing on the surface, but look how much this kid has to learn about life. Would you really want to drop all your experience and revert to his state of being? I sure wouldn't want to be some dumb kid in exchange for a worry free environment and an expensive laptop.



Well what you have to take into account is that he is 12. I'm sure he knows quite alot for a 12 year old, probably even more then I did back then. So with the years it would take for him to be my age, he would be a good deal smarter then me! Would I want to trade my life right now for his, most likely not. However no college loans would be quite nice lol.

Bob


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 2, 2008)

tbh I've got to say that the whole problem is the age... I myself am young (14), but I've noticed from watching youtube videos that there is a HUGE difference from a 12 year old host and a 14+ host... I think the voice is a big part of it. As far as what you should do... ignore the comments and if you're really embarrassed delete the video.


----------



## quagmondo23 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, about picking on a 12 year old... I am around the same age (14) so just think of me  as an immature child.

and I could get a mac if i wanted one but I don't care about having better computers than everyone ( although that would be really nice)


----------



## Tuffie (Jun 2, 2008)

You do mumble alot, and your age make you sound sort of like your gloating.

Although of course I'm not saying you are.


----------



## jimkonow (Jun 2, 2008)

solid review, i liked it...
it doesnt matter how old you are or where youre from, its about the information you get across, and you got it across very well, in my opinion. good job


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jun 2, 2008)

You're a kid. They'll treat you like a kid, and not take you seriously. Trust me, I've been there and done that.

Very nice review however. Keep it up, and one day you'll prove to those hatas


----------



## jimkonow (Jun 2, 2008)

oscaryu1 said:


> You're a kid. They'll treat you like a kid, and not take you seriously. Trust me, I've been there and done that.
> 
> Very nice review however. Keep it up, and one day you'll prove to those hatas




+1
i have faith in your blog pwnage


----------



## Tuffie (Jun 2, 2008)

oscaryu1 said:


> You're a kid. They'll treat you like a kid, and not take you seriously. Trust me, I've been there and done that.
> 
> Very nice review however. Keep it up, and one day you'll prove to those hatas



+2 Just keep doing what your doing.


----------



## hermeslyre (Jun 2, 2008)

oscaryu1 said:


> You're a kid. They'll treat you like a kid, and not take you seriously. Trust me, I've been there and done that.
> 
> Very nice review however. Keep it up, and one day you'll prove to those hatas



+3
You're my hero...


----------



## `PaWz (Jun 2, 2008)

+4   ?


----------



## quagmondo23 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry but I couldn't watch it...
I don't know if someone else said it but its cringe worthy.
I couldn't understand what you said
The video was going nowhere
Your hands were in front of your face
theres a few other minor things but i really would stop before people start posting bad comments... then you would just get angry.
I am giving my honest opinion so don't give out to me.


----------



## Langers2k7 (Jun 2, 2008)

fortyways said:


> I believe tlarkin has taken more of a "that's what to expect on the Internet" stance. I think you mean that you agree with meeee.
> 
> @ vroom_skies, I guess I can see how a sheltered and privileged life might seem appealing on the surface, but look how much this kid has to learn about life. Would you really want to drop all your experience and revert to his state of being? I sure wouldn't want to be some dumb kid in exchange for a worry free environment and an expensive laptop.



Yeah sorry that's what I meant ^^


----------



## massahwahl (Jun 2, 2008)

Your new one is as annoying and pointless as your last one. You can't expect to many positive comments... Again, wait till your a little older then try again :/


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 2, 2008)

I will give you a professional tip.  Having sat through pointless power points, key notes, training videos, etc for work, here is one thing that has always annoyed me and annoys everyone else for the most part.

KILL THE AUDIO ON YOUR CAMERA!

Then take the video into a post production app like final cut, imovie, or premiere, and do a voice over with a decent microphone.  This makes it sound a billion times better and you can edit and cut the film to get rid of those akward pauses people make.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 2, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> The mic was using the isight.



Which is a crappy mic.  Look into what is called a condenser microphone.  Expensive, but totally and completely worth it.  Also, edit your stuff, and at least make it look like you know what you are talking about.

Any moron can stand in front of a camera and spew up what he calls words and sentences.  Trust me, I have sat through some painful power points.


----------



## Langers2k7 (Jun 3, 2008)

Everyone knows that anyone with the money can build an awesome system - and yours is pretty awesome - but what makes me so angry is that you need none of the stuff you've got. As has been said before, you need a Playstation or a 'cheap Dell' at most.


----------



## Interested (Jun 3, 2008)

Langers2k7 said:


> Everyone knows that anyone with the money can build an awesome system - and yours is pretty awesome - but what makes me so angry is that you need none of the stuff you've got. As has been said before, you need a Playstation or a 'cheap Dell' at most.



I dont get why you think that he needs a PS or Cheap DELL. My computer is great, does it anger you that im 13 and can afford (with my own money) a nice computer? As a matter of fact, im going to work this summer and get myself a nice laptop? (maybe a better gpu for my desktop ). 

I dont get it, why are you guys so angry?


----------



## Langers2k7 (Jun 3, 2008)

Interested said:


> I dont get why you think that he needs a PS or Cheap DELL. My computer is great, does it anger you that im 13 and can afford (with my own money) a nice computer? As a matter of fact, im going to work this summer and get myself a nice laptop? (maybe a better gpu for my desktop ).
> 
> I dont get it, why are you guys so angry?



That post was actually in reference to his post - he was insinuating that a Dell wouldn't suffice his needs. Which is completely untrue for a 12 y/o. And as for you, great, with your own money that's awesome and I wish you all the best. But this guy is different and it seems as though he gets all this stuff off his parents, and has no need for it. Then he posts a video gloating about it all and what he has lined up to 'get'.


----------



## Langers2k7 (Jun 3, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> I worked 1/3 of mine for doing my dads workplace tax'es = 950 Euro and got the rest as my B-day present.
> 
> Also langers2k7 a 700Euro dell would add up to 3,560Euros with all the crap hardware in it and yea a Inspiron can really play crysis can't it. (Not saying a macbook pro can but you can do more with a macbook pro.



It is not the fact that you have the nice system that makes me angry - that's none of my business if your parents choose to buy you all of those nice things. I am, however, angry (and I believe that almost everyone who watched your video has had the same reaction) that you feel the need to post a video in which you blatantly gloat. Read my first post again.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 3, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> Ok show me a dell that runs mac without illegal issues. And I paid 1/3 of it. And i'm paying for what I have to get. So if you also have a problem for me saving up for what I have to get you should see a doctor.



Where do you get your money from?


----------



## Langers2k7 (Jun 3, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> Ok show me a dell that runs mac without illegal issues. And I paid 1/3 of it. And i'm paying for what I have to get. So if you also have a problem for me saving up for what I have to get you should see a doctor.



It was you who mentioned the Dell to start with, so don't try to hold me to that. I have no idea why you want to run OSX anyway, but that's a separate matter.


----------



## PabloTeK (Jun 3, 2008)

Apparently he did his dad's work taxes. Not quite sure if that's totally ethical.


----------



## Langers2k7 (Jun 3, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> No. His like adding up what the blah blah blah blah is for his business.



That, to me, sounds like an excuse for him to give you more money. But whatever, I know different families do things differently - so I'll leave it at that. But my final piece of advice is that for the time being you should just enjoy your possessions, and NOT post any more cringeworthy videos.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been saying this for years, rich people are just like poor people but with money.  If I was rich i would buy all kinds of crap I didn't need.  It is just what we are, we are consumers.

Bashing the kid because he has a nice laptop is pretty lame.  Who the **** cares?  Get over it!  

He came here asking for advice on why he got bad comments on youtube and I think we all already answered his questions.  No one takes a 12 year old, or a teenager seriously really.  That is just how it is.


----------



## Langers2k7 (Jun 3, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> I have been saying this for years, rich people are just like poor people but with money.  If I was rich i would buy all kinds of crap I didn't need.  It is just what we are, we are consumers.
> 
> Bashing the kid because he has a nice laptop is pretty lame.  Who the **** cares?  Get over it!
> 
> He came here asking for advice on why he got bad comments on youtube and I think we all already answered his questions.  No one takes a 12 year old, or a teenager seriously really.  That is just how it is.



Indeed. And it's obvious that you haven't read the thread/don't understand why I and others were angry.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 3, 2008)

Langers2k7 said:


> Indeed. And it's obvious that you haven't read the thread/don't understand why I and others were angry.



I am not going to read pages of teenagers complaining about how they don't have a $2000 laptop.  Get over it, life isn't fair.  I wasn't bought a sports car when I was a kid from my parents.  In fact I had to get a job and my parents helped me pay for half of my first car, which to me was awesome.

Get over it, quit crying, because all of you are acting like babies who didn't get their way.

I admit his youtube video lasted about 5 seconds on my screen before I killed the window, but I am not going to sit here and ridicule a 12 year old.  I am not a bully, nor do I care what some kid has or does with their laptops.  It doesn't affect my life at all.


----------



## Langers2k7 (Jun 3, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> I am not going to read pages of teenagers complaining about how they don't have a $2000 laptop.  Get over it, life isn't fair.  I wasn't bought a sports car when I was a kid from my parents.  In fact I had to get a job and my parents helped me pay for half of my first car, which to me was awesome.
> 
> Get over it, quit crying, because all of you are acting like babies who didn't get their way.
> 
> I admit his youtube video lasted about 5 seconds on my screen before I killed the window, but I am not going to sit here and ridicule a 12 year old.  I am not a bully, nor do I care what some kid has or does with their laptops.  It doesn't affect my life at all.



Yeah, because that's the way a forum works - you jump to the last page without reading anything that has been said beforehand and then make a completely irrelevant point, before insulting me after I explain that you don't understand. Gj man, gj.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 3, 2008)

I've read the whole thread and I posted near the beginning and the middle and now this will be my last post on this topic.

The kid asked for help and I think he got all the constructive criticism he needs and knows how to fix it or lay off the subject, or better yet, just accept the fact that no one takes any kid serious.


----------



## TFT (Jun 3, 2008)

Kill Bill, I agree with tlarkin, I think you have all the reasons why people are mean now. For your age you certainly have my admiration for your learning and the balls to upload a video of "questionable" content but it's time to move on now. This has already turned into a slanging thread and at least you've showed maturity in not responding in the same way.

Take stock and think twice on the next one.


----------



## Langers2k7 (Jun 3, 2008)

I suppose that's true. I shouldn't really have taken offence at his video. 

Still, there's nothing wrong with having a rant at the rich people every now and then, even if they are pre-pubescent


----------



## fortyways (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm don't see why how "nice" (subjective point of view) your laptop is is relevant. Personally, If I somehow came into the possession of a MacBook, I'd sell it ASAP, or perhaps drop it in the garbage or donate it to charity.

Also, OP, it's unfortunate that other children here are encouraging your behavior. I know you're trying to be nice to each other by telling one another to "prove" something to those "hatas", but this simply is not reality. What you are doing is pointless and stupid, and you will regret it when you are older.

Lastly, you are not "courageous" for uploading these videos, nor do you have "balls". You lack the self awareness to see how painfully awkward you are. You just don't have the capacity to understand how much of a fool you're making of yourself.


----------



## Interested (Jun 3, 2008)

fortyways said:


> I'm don't see why how "nice" (subjective point of view) your laptop is is relevant. Personally, If I somehow came into the possession of a MacBook, I'd sell it ASAP, or perhaps drop it in the garbage or donate it to charity.
> 
> Also, OP, it's unfortunate that other children here are encouraging your behavior. I know you're trying to be nice to each other by telling one another to "prove" something to those "hatas", but this simply is not reality. What you are doing is pointless and stupid, and you will regret it when you are older.
> 
> Lastly, you are not "courageous" for uploading these videos, nor do you have "balls". You lack the self awareness to see how painfully awkward you are. You just don't have the capacity to understand how much of a fool you're making of yourself.



Fortyways, do you like to walk all over everyone's parade? do you have some sort of issues with people under the age of 18?


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 3, 2008)

Langers2k7 said:


> I suppose that's true. I shouldn't really have taken offence at his video.
> 
> Still, there's nothing wrong with having a rant at the rich people every now and then, even if they are pre-pubescent



LOL  I agree totally!!


----------



## fortyways (Jun 3, 2008)

Interested said:


> Fortyways, do you like to walk all over everyone's parade? do you have some sort of issues with people under the age of 18?



Parade? I see a kid making an idiot of himself on YouTube and being ridiculed for it while other children are encouraging him to "keep it up."

Where's the parade?


----------



## Punk (Jun 3, 2008)

Interested said:


> Fortyways, do you like to walk all over everyone's parade? do you have some sort of issues with people under the age of 18?



Even people who are 18...

I just love some members on CF.com 

Peace to you all


----------



## fortyways (Jun 3, 2008)

Interested said:


> issues with people under the age of 18?





Punk said:


> Even people who are 18...



Here's where your "he's picking on me because of my age!" rationalization falls to pieces. I don't have a problem with people under 18, I have a problem with stupid people. It just so happens that a good deal of stupid people are under the age of 18.

If you want me to stop correcting you, stop saying stupid things.

edit: For the sake of avoiding another off-topic rebuttal, I'd like to reiterate (again) that I don't care about his (the OP's) toy, and the price of it has nothing to do with me "walking on [his] parade." If anything, I feel sorry for him and have gained deeper admiration for my own parents for raising me properly.

My sole argument is that his videos are at best a waste of space and at worst a painfully ridiculous mockery of himself.


----------



## Langers2k7 (Jun 3, 2008)

fortyways said:


> Here's where your "he's picking on me because of my age!" rationalization falls to pieces. I don't have a problem with people under 18, I have a problem with stupid people. It just so happens that a good deal of stupid people are under the age of 18.
> 
> If you want me to stop correcting you, stop saying stupid things.



He don't pick on me 

That makes me smart 

Guhaha


----------



## hermeslyre (Jun 3, 2008)

Langers2k7 said:


> He don't pick on me
> 
> That makes me smart



That only makes your opinion similar to his.  



			
				fourtyways said:
			
		

> this simply is not reality. What you are doing is pointless and stupid, and you will regret it when you are older.



I find this to be a really weird statement. Accusing a child of doing something pointless and stupid. Isn't that most of what they do, AKA a reality? How can a child regret acting like a child when he's an adult? He can be embarrassed by some of the things he's done, but regretting them requires an altogether ignorant position. He'll learn from this shit either way, and if he doesn't, regret that.



fortyways said:


> If you want me to stop correcting you, stop saying stupid things.



You aren't correcting anyone, merely reinforcing your own position.


----------



## hermeslyre (Jun 4, 2008)

fortyways said:


> My sole argument is that his videos are at best a waste of space and at worst a painfully ridiculous mockery of himself.



Society would be a totally different without "you". I have one of "you" in my family, i absolutely ****in hate her, but that's beside the point, I'm sure you'd two would get joyfully along.

Well that's beside the point as well, there cannot be a fitting argument without a counter-weight. So thank you for being such an effective one.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 4, 2008)

^^ Aww you swore.   

It seems this thread has started a World War.


----------



## fortyways (Jun 4, 2008)

hermeslyre said:


> That only makes your opinion similar to his.



He's rational and acts like an adult. Notice that I'm not belittling you, even though you clearly disagree with me.



hermeslyre said:


> I find this to be a really weird statement. Accusing a child of doing something pointless and stupid. Isn't that most of what they do, AKA a reality? How can a child regret acting like a child when he's an adult? He can be embarrassed by some of the things he's done, but regretting them requires an altogether ignorant position. He'll learn from this shit either way, and if he doesn't, regret that.



Main difference being that he's broadcasting videos of his twelve-year-old self on the Internet.



hermeslyre said:


> You aren't correcting anyone, merely reinforcing your own position.



This is true if I'm engaged in an actual argument with someone (like now). When Interested comes along and proclaims that I am "walking on people's parades," he gets corrected.



hermeslyre said:


> Society would be a totally different without "you". I have one of "you" in my family, i absolutely ****in hate her, but that's beside the point, I'm sure you'd two would get joyfully along.
> 
> Well that's beside the point as well, there cannot be a fitting argument without a counter-weight. So thank you for being such an effective one.



Okay.


----------



## hermeslyre (Jun 4, 2008)

fortyways said:


> Main difference being that he's broadcasting videos of his twelve-year-old self on the Internet.



Ubiquitous is the internet these days. Youtube is a social norm. I wouldn't consider his behavior a differentiation as much a "natural" development. Making a fool of oneself is a primary to growth in my eyes, We can't keep kids doing it solely the old-fashioned way. Only difference is the scale. 

I think we agree on all points but the handling, and that's purely preference and comfort level anyway.


----------

